# Early Pregnancy diarrhoea (Sorry TMI)



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'll appologise now for the TMI  

I found out a few days ago that I am pregnant again and ever since then I've been waking up with horrible diarrhoea. So much so that as soon as I wake up I have to hot foot it to the bathroom or else its a bit messy in the bed (sorry DH) 

It only happens first thing - the rest of the time I am ok though I'm not able to eat much at the moment becuase I am bloated and have a sore stomach. I don't have OHSS as I only got 4 eggs!

Last night I didn't have anything to eat as I went to bed at 7am for half hours kip and didn't wake up til 6am this morning    but have still suffered from explosive botty syndrome.

Other than the cough I also have, I feel fine (Great timing or what!).

Is this just my body reacting to hormones?
My GP has sent away a stool (slop!) sample but I have to wait another week to get the results.

I'll leave you all to eat your brekkie in paece now! 
Thanks
Deb

p.s. I should add that I have been on Pregnyl and am no longer on any luteal suppport drugs.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Beaker

Diaaroeah can be caused by a number of reasons and can happen whether you are pg or not.  As long as you are able to eat and drink plenty you should be fine as there is a risk of dehydration if severe.  You have done the right thing by seeing gp and hopfully the result will be negative.  Babies are usually very resilliant in utero.

Obvious rules of hygiene!!

Hope you feel better soon

Jan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply Jan.
I'm doubly anxious because I know this is the period (for the next couple of weeks) where Charlies problems were created.

<takes deep breaths!>

Will stick to the fluids and rest for a bit and hope that things, erm.... settle down soon!

Thanks again
Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm so pleased these topics are still here - I've just answered my own question (again!)


----------

